
Developers should keep their team when changing jobs - mikeyanderson
http://blog.goelevator.com/developers-should-keep-their-team-when-changing-jobs/
======
mikeyanderson
I would love to here about more teams than the ones I mention here that have
done this. We've been finding tons of folks just in Seattle and I know there
must be dozens of stories.

------
imjakechapman
Signed up and adding my team.

~~~
mikeyanderson
Rad. Let me know if you have any feedback.

------
perryazevedo
Sweet idea!

------
jesseadam
Great read thanks Mike

